# Ebru - Turkish art of Swirling



## nojyeloot (Jun 1, 2012)

Been doing my due diligence and submitting myself as squire to a couple SSO heavy-hitters in the realm of swirling (HumanFuseBen & Spamspam) for my future swirl project I'm doing next month on my Jackson JDR-94 Concept (which will be well documented for you guys ).

Well, I came across this video and it blew my mind, and I also wouldn't doubt it _if _this is what inspired Vai/Ibanez to do it in the first place. I won't be trying this technique _exactly_, but I could see how it could take swirling guitars to the next level. It's serenely stunning. Seriously, spend the 7 minutes to watch. 



Other examples:


----------

